# May or Sept. for Alaska Cruise?



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Sep 13, 2010)

We are considering this, but it is real expensive for us. Looking more to May, probably 2012. Our travel agent also sent us information about a very small adventure company Adventure Smith Explorations. They are more expensive and I need an ocean view at least, as I am claustrophobic, but they only do 2 reasonably priced trips, one in May, one in September and only have 26 staterooms on the whole ship, a very different approach that does interest us.
Mostly, if you have been in May or Sept., what do you think? I have gone to cruisecritic.com and for the life of me, cannot seem to figure out how to make good use of the site. I know many recommend it.
Thanks,
Liz


----------



## JudyH (Sep 13, 2010)

September might have a chance of more rain.


----------



## geekette (Sep 13, 2010)

We went in Sept knowing there could be a lot of rain, but there wasn't!  In Juneau it was 80 and beautiful!   I did enuf homework to know that leaving Juneau we should see whales.  Boy, Did We!  Watched until it was too dark to see them.

We picked Sept based on the salmon and hoping to see bear going after them!  I'd say, figure out what's happening in May with nature and what's happening in Sept with nature and decide which is more interesting to you.  

Also, if you are a souvenir shopper, prices in Sept are rock bottom because no vendor wants to store their inventory over winter.


----------



## keysfan (Sep 13, 2010)

We just returned from a trip to SE Alaska.  Instead of a cruise, we opted to travel via the Alaska Marine Ferry.  Although it is more work to coordinate ferry schedules and lodging, we were able to go places where cruise ships cannot go and we stayed longer.  We started in Ketchikan and went to Petersburg, Juneau and Sitka.  We stayed at hotels and rented cars for a day or two days at each stop.  We were able to spend time with locals and see more than you can see with the short stops afforded on a cruise.  We went for 10 days at the very end of August.  The ferry system was wonderful and a lot of fun.  The season was just about over so the crowds are small.  Some places were closing at the end of August.  We loved that time of year and I would not hesitate to go again.  Whatever you do, you will love Alaska!


----------



## JudyH (Sep 13, 2010)

We also used the ferry and loved it.  Don't forget about the two 2 for 1 tour books that are available for purchase.  Read Trip Advisor, their help was invaluable.  Also, TimeshareVon, our the TUG boards was just their this month.  Look for her posts.

On Cruise Critic, go to the Ports Forum, and look at Alaska.  Look what folks say about what they like to do in each port, and whether they do the ships cruise or independently.

I read Frommer's book several times before I got a feel for what I wanted to do.  Then I read Trip Advisor for a year before I put our plans together.  What is most important to you.  For me, it was seeing icebergs, then whales.  So we did a lot of these trips.  For others it might be fishing, or bear watching, or hiking.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Sep 14, 2010)

What are the 2 for 1 tour books? Are they discounts inside the books? Do they expire or can we get them ahead of time? I am thinking not till 2012 and possibly ferry for more intimate viewing and travel, but then I have never done a cruise and might love it! The 2 week adventure cruise our travel agent sent information on sounded perfect, small boat, dinner with wine, comfortable beds, but very casual, but also expensive.
Liz


----------



## JudyH (Sep 14, 2010)

http://www.toursaver.com/

http://www.alaska-discounts.com/Tours-Inside.html


We used about six of these, and then resold the books on EBAY.  They saved up about $1000.

We also booked Alaska Air tickets Seattle to Anchorage to Juneau to Seattle, and we booked and paid for them in mid-October for use in June.  We learned on TripAdvisor that Alaska Air drops the price of tickets in mid-October because that is when the Alaska residents get oil interest money from the state.  

We learned to book a car with Enterprise 11 months before date of travel cause that gave us the cheapest rates.

I was supposed to do a cruise with Tauck Tours and Cruise West, like the one you are looking at.  It got cancelled several months early due to lack of interest.  We had already booked stuff before and after the cruise part, so I didn't want to change my dates, so we did the whole trip on our own, using cars, planes, trains and ferries.  It was great.  Next time I am going to rent and RV and go camping there.

Even with all the 2fer's and discounts, and free air fare from being bumped (from DC to Seattle) earlier, it was still an expensive trip.l


----------



## lily28 (Sep 14, 2010)

I went to an alaskan cruise on Princess few yrs ago in May.  It was still somewhat chilly in May.  Since May and sept are considered low season, prices tend to be cheaper.  I did not see any jumping salmon and saw only 1 bear just coming out from hiberation.  You probably can see more bears during the summer.  I love the low price I paid for the May cruise.  However, the next time I go, I will go in the summer.


----------



## voyager1 (Sep 15, 2010)

I haven't taken an Alaska cruise, although I hope to next year, but I did live there for several years.  I always enjoyed August and September the most for visiting different areas throughout the state.  Generally speaking the weather in early May can be more unpredictable than the weather in late September.


----------



## radmoo (Sep 15, 2010)

If it's May or even June you're after, check out Holland America.  I rec'd an email offer yesterday with some pretty good pricing.


----------



## Jahosacat (Sep 15, 2010)

A few months ago we got a timeshare on the Washington coast for May 2011. It dawned on me a few days ago that since we'll be less than 2 hr from Seattle, if we were ever going to do an Alaska cruise, this was the time - we live in NY and don't like the long flights across country. May seems to be drier than Sept, but, it's still Spring and not everything will be great to do. Prices do start going up starting in June. The hardest part of this for me is deciding which ship I want to go on - hubby doesn't care. I'm in the process of comparing ports right now.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Sep 16, 2010)

I'd love to hear how and what you decide. I am putting our plans on hold for now, trying to figure out how we can pay for all the trips we have planned this year.
Liz


----------



## peterthomas (Sep 22, 2010)

Anytime between May and September is a good time to go to Alaska, but there are better times in the season to travel if you have a specific interest or motivation. For example, if you're interested in saving money, then the shoulder seasons of May and September are the best times to go. If you are traveling with children, you may be limited to mid-June through mid-August. Spring is a great time to see the wildflowers in full bloom and Alaska's Fall foliage is a sight to see as well. Your warmest and longest days will be in June and July and will offer you plenty of opportunities to enjoy active, calving glaciers. Each month has its benefits. You should plan to travel when it best meets your schedule and budget.
_________________________________________________________________
You can know more about villa by visiting villa moraira | villa estartit


----------



## KevJan (Sep 22, 2010)

Our Alaska cruise was in the month of September and I would surely do it again at the same time. Weather was perfect, only a sprinkle on 1 day. As has been mentioned, stores have everything at rock bottom prices. The price for the cruise was the best of the season. We were on the Carnival Spirit and would even use the same ship.


----------



## Fern Modena (Sep 22, 2010)

Two things to think about that nobody mentioned.  I assume you are thinking of May or September because of pricing and less children.  That said, I'd choose May.  Why?

Well, in May the days are very long, so you have good viewing time way into the evening, as late as perhaps 11 PM or close to it.  In September it is getting dark by early dinnertime.

Also, if you are going to Victoria on your cruise and want to go to Bouchart Gardens, the tulips are all in bloom in May.  Its wonderful.  It isn't even worth going in September to see the gardens, IMHO.

Just things to think about.

Fern


----------



## Patty (Sep 22, 2010)

We got home last night after a 10 day Alaska cruise with wonderful weather in the 70's.  We went the first week of June a year ago and were in the 80's.  The first cruise was in mid July with rain and cold temperatures.  You never know so pack for all weather and have a wonderful trip.  All three cruises were on Princess.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Sep 25, 2010)

Liz you're getting a lot of great advice here, including stopping in over at Trip Advisor where I believe the AK forums are some of the most helpful and informative on the internet.

As for when to travel, yes May and September are shoulder months.  If Denali NP is on your agenda, I would go in September as May will be too early to do much of anything inside the park due to the road needing to be prepped for their shuttle/tour buses.

I have never cruised so I'm not help there but many do advise that using the AK Marine Ferry system is the way to go . . . and what we'll do when we finally venture to SE Alaska.

Lastly, a common suggestion on TA is that you not plan for any particular time of the year as it relates to "rain" since much of AK is rain forest-like and you just cannot predict.  People there go out and enjoy life regardless of the rain.  Just go prepared with rain suits, etc.  For our trip this past month (8/27 - 9/13) it rained on us every day for more than a week . . . and I think 9 of 11 nights or something like that.

If you do go in September, be aware that a lot of tourist spots and activities start to shutdown at Labor Day or soon there after.  Many things are tied to the major cruiselines, so knowing what they are doing next summer may be insight you'll want.

Enjoy the planning . . . and if you do a land/cruise type tour, my suggestion is always to do the land part on your own.  While a huge state, it is relatively easy to plan for a do-it-yourself vacation.  There are some great itinerary planners on TA too, so ou don't have to go it alone 

Von


----------



## Icc5 (Sep 26, 2010)

*May weather*



Liz Wolf-Spada said:


> We are considering this, but it is real expensive for us. Looking more to May, probably 2012. Our travel agent also sent us information about a very small adventure company Adventure Smith Explorations. They are more expensive and I need an ocean view at least, as I am claustrophobic, but they only do 2 reasonably priced trips, one in May, one in September and only have 26 staterooms on the whole ship, a very different approach that does interest us.
> Mostly, if you have been in May or Sept., what do you think? I have gone to cruisecritic.com and for the life of me, cannot seem to figure out how to make good use of the site. I know many recommend it.
> Thanks,
> Liz



Liz, 
I can only tell you what we did and the good and bad of it.  We did Princess several years ago in May.  The ship was great the weather surprised us.  We happened to hit a heat wave.  Everyone on deck was set for cold weather and having to unbundle.  It work out fine but just be prepared for any kind of weather.
We made the mistake of taking a repositioning cruise which didn't actually go deep enough into Alaska to see a lot.  We still had a good time but would have liked to see more.
Bart


----------



## Noni (Sep 26, 2010)

We took a cruise tour with Princess the latter part of May about nine years ago.  While we thoroughly enjoyed it, they had the highest temperature ever in Fairbanks.  We saw one moose in a school parking lot.  We took cold weather clothes and didn't need them at all.  While, as I said, the cruise was fantastic, we saw very few animals.  The Denali tour guide said that it was too early in the year and that most were still in hybernation.

I would love to do the whole cruise tour again later in the summer, but my husband doesn't like to repeat cruises.  Maybe one day, we will.

Whenever you go, do the tour part before the cruise and then relax the week sailing down and ending up in Vancouver.  So many people miss the whole Alaska by taking the cruise only.  The Princess train cars are a lot of fun and offer a whole different view of Alaska.

We had our first balcony cabin on the Alaskan cruise and it was worth it.


----------

